# Need recommendations for behind the neck headphones?



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2012)

After two pairs of Corsair Vengeance 1100 broke in under a month, I need something else.  I don't like over the head headsets.

I'm debating between the Logitech G330 and the Sennheiser PC141, but am open to other suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 4, 2012)

While I can't comment on how good those models are (or any behind the neck headphones/headsets for that matter), I will say you can't really go wrong with Sennheiser in my opinion.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 4, 2012)

Normally it'd always be senn, but at that price point you might as well flip a coin. They seem very similar.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't mind spending more if there are better options, within reason of course.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 5, 2012)

If headphones breaking is the main reason to get behind the neck headphones or comfort issues, I recommend you trying out decent full-size headphones first other than trying to find a decent behind the neck headphone. Which is pretty much non-existence.


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 5, 2012)

Sennheiser PMX-series are pretty decent but too expensive compared to the sound quality. Normal fullsize headphones will sound better and probably last longer too.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 5, 2012)

Senn all the way


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> If headphones breaking is the main reason to get behind the neck headphones or comfort issues, I recommend you trying out decent full-size headphones first other than trying to find a decent behind the neck headphone. Which is pretty much non-existence.



Breaking isn't really a concern I had until I got the Corsair headset.  The set they replaced was a $20 Sony behind the neck headset that has lasted forever.  Corsair just made their set way to small for normal peoples heads, and uses too rigid of plastic.

I have a pair of Sennheiser full-size headphones, but I don't like full-size headsets like that for gaming. I prefer light weight behind the neck headsets, and it bugs me to have something going over my head when I play games.(I know, but I'm weird.)



Frederik S said:


> Sennheiser PMX-series are pretty decent but too expensive compared to the sound quality. Normal fullsize headphones will sound better and probably last longer too.



I know they will sound better, but sound while gaming isn't really a must for me.  I have a full size set of Sennheiser headphones for listening to music and such.  I just want a light weight headset for gaming.

I think I'm going to try the Logitech set, as they seem like they are very similar to the Corsair set, which I did like, but have an adjustable band in the back(why didn't Corsair think ofcopy that?!).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the G330's been through hell and back,even my dog was chewing on them and they still work just like day 1 great headset IMO


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2012)

@nt, you aren't the only one. I am on my third set of Vengence 1100's. First one the frame snapped, second one was sent with a blown right channel. Third set has been fine, but I have only had it about a week now:s

Main difference int he Logi vs. Corsair cans is the logi's have 30mm drivers where the Corsairs are 40mm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> @nt, you aren't the only one. I am on my third set of Vengence 1100's. First one the frame snapped, second one was sent with a blown right channel. Third set has been fine, but I have only had it about a week now:s
> 
> Main difference int he Logi vs. Corsair cans is the logi's have 30mm drivers where the Corsairs are 40mm.



Yeah, I was a little concerned with that as I really did like the sound from the Corsairs.  But I think I'm willing to give up a little sound quality in exchange for a headset that is adjustable to actually fit people's heads.

Any idea what the Sennheiser headset uses?  I can't seem to find that info anywhere.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 5, 2012)

As far as i know all the behind the neck headphones are rubbish and very uncomfortable.


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2012)

maybe not what you're looking for but i have a pair of logitech h555 and while it's mainly for chatting they are comfortable and produce a decent sound. usb connevtion.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> As far as i know all the behind the neck headphones are rubbish and *very uncomfortable*.



I find them far more comfortable than normal headphones.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe the normal headphones you have tried before is just uncomfortable? There isn't any behind the neck headphone without a tiny pressure point, it just hurts. Nor that they can get any decent material, driver and solid construction in because it will add weight and hurt even more.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> Maybe the normal headphones you have tried before is just uncomfortable? There isn't any behind the neck headphone without a tiny pressure point, it just hurts. Nor that they can get any decent material, driver and solid construction in because it will add weight and hurt even more.



No, the normal headphones I use are pretty comfortable, I just find behind the head ones more comfortable while gaming.  My music listening headphones are Sennheiser HD428s, and they are comfortable, but while gaming with a headset w/ a mic I find behind the neck headsets more comfortable.  The Corsairs didn't have pressure point, the pressure was on the air pieces, which is perfect because it holds them right up to your ears, like they should.  The light weight aspect is why I like behind the neck headsets when I'm playing games.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 6, 2012)

If you liked the HD428, why not just buy a clip-on mic, like the Zalman one. That could save you a lot of money.

On the issue of the driver size. They do not relate to sound quailty directly, my DT150 have tiny driver, yet sound better than most others with bigger drivers. At this price point, it is hard for me to recommend anything. I haven't been in touch with the lower end market for a long time. Somehow I think you should go for the one that you prefer the looks of it and the form factor.


----------

